# prṓptĕr ăquā́m/cḗntūm quā́drĭiŭgṓs



## simonaj

Ciao a tutti, spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi. Sto imparando la metrica latina ma ci sono alcune cose che ancora mi sfuggono.  In queste frasi riportate sotto, su un sito è indicato che propter va pronunciato senza accento sull'ultima sillaba, mentre centum si pronuncia con l'ultima sillaba accentata. Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi perchè? come fare a capirlo durante la lettura in altri frasi?   Propter acquam tardis ingens  ubi flexibus errat	    centum quadriugos agitabo ad  flumina currus  grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete - or should I say "ciao"?

There seem to be several confusions here, and I probably shan't be able to unravel them all.

First, _propter acquam tardis ingens  ubi flexibus errat_    ...  _   centum quadriugos agitabo ad  flumina currus
_
are two separate lines from Virgil, _Georgics_ 3.13, 3.18, and make no contiguous sense.

Secondly, _acqua_ is good Italian, but not Latin.

Thirdly, from the diacritics readable in the title-line of the thread, though not on the page here, it looks as if the poster has not understood the distinctions between:

(a) the natural length of vowels and the metrical value (long or short): in _propter_ for example, the _o_ is phonically short, but the syllable is for metrical purposes lengthened by the doubled consonants of _-pt-_ that follow;
(b) the use of _i_ sometimes as a vowel, sometimes as a consonant - in _quadriiugos_ the first _i _is a vowel, the second a consonant;
(c) the natural prosodic stress (_ictus_) and the metre - this is a tension which Virgil, genius that he was, exploits consistently.

Which all leaves me wondering what it is that simonaj really wants here. Perhaps he could enlarge on his primary enquiry?

Σ


----------



## CapnPrep

It may help to reproduce the two verses with all of the vowels marked for length, the words divided into syllables, the syllables grouped into feet, and the quantity of the syllables indicated in a separate line.




— ˘ ˘— —— ——  ˘ ˘— ˘ ˘— —prŏp tĕr ăquăm tărdīs ĭn-gĕns ŭ bĭflĕk sĭ bŭsĕr răt

​


— —— ˘ ˘— ˘ ˘— —— ˘ ˘— —cĕn tŭmquăd rĭ iŭgōs ă gĭtā bō ădflū mĭ năcŭr rūs

​


----------



## simonaj

Anzitutto grazie ad entrambi per le risposte, e scusate se non sono stata molto chiara nello spiegare la mia domanda-difficoltà 
Ho riportato quelle due frasi come esempio, anche se non erano connesse tra loro ed erano mancanti di altri versi.

Sto studiando da un po' di tempo la metrica per un esame che avrò tra pochi giorni. L'esame prevede la lettura metrica di un passo delle georgiche ( tra quelli studiati). Io ho studiato le varie regole, come ad esempio il fatto che vocalem ante vocalem è breve o che se la sillaba è preceduta da due consonanti è lunga etc. 
E in questi casi non trovo difficoltà a leggere e immetto gli accenti in modo giusto. Ma in parole come quelle postate, su quale regola mi devo basare per non sbagliare la lettura? E' questo il mio dubbio, al momento dell 'esame come fare a sapere in quel momento, subito, che ad esempio in propter l'ultima sillaba non è accentata?


----------



## CapnPrep

simonaj said:


> su un sito è indicato che propter va pronunciato senza accento sull'ultima sillaba, mentre centum si pronuncia con l'ultima sillaba accentata.


Ci puoi indicare l'indirizzo di quel sito? Per me le due parole hanno la stessa accentuazione, cioè con accento iniziale, e quest'accento coincide in entrambi i casi con l'ictus.


----------



## simonaj

CapnPrep said:


> Ci puoi indicare l'indirizzo di quel sito? Per me le due parole hanno la stessa accentuazione, cioè con accento iniziale, e quest'accento coincide in entrambi i casi con l'ictus.




Il sito è questo:
http://www.pedecerto.eu/

Andando su "scansioni libere" si immette il testo di cui si vuole l'accentuazione metrica.

In generale cmq come regolarmi in caso di parole in cui non è applicabile la regola delle consonanti o della vocalem ante vocalem?


----------



## wandle

The box 'scansioni libere' gives the following results for the two verses you quote:

*Prṓptĕr ăquā́m  tārdī́s  īngḗns  ŭbĭ  flḗxĭbŭs ḗrrat   

cḗntūm quā́drĭŭgṓs  ăgĭtā́bo‿ād  flū́mĭnă cū́rrus  *

In the case of *propter*, the first syllable is marked long, the second short. 
In addition, there is an accent placed on the first syllable. 

Apparently, it is the practice of the web page to place this additional accent on the first syllable of each metrical foot in the whole line: and that is why _*propter*_ has that accent on the first syllable.

*CapnPrep* in post 3 has scanned the two lines, separating each metrical foot with a space. If you compare his scansion with that of the web page, you can see that the two methods correspond.

The web page has indicated the start of each metrical foot by putting that additional accent on the first syllable of the foot: *CapnPrep* has indicated the end of each foot by making a space before the next one.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## simonaj

wandle said:


> The box 'scansioni libere' gives the following results for the two verses you quote:
> 
> *Prṓptĕr ăquā́m  tārdī́s  īngḗns  ŭbĭ  flḗxĭbŭs ḗrrat
> 
> cḗntūm quā́drĭŭgṓs  ăgĭtā́bo‿ād  flū́mĭnă cū́rrus  *
> 
> In the case of *propter*, the first syllable is marked long, the second short.
> In addition, there is an accent placed on the first syllable.
> 
> Apparently, it is the practice of the web page to place this additional accent on the first syllable of each metrical foot in the whole line: and that is why _*propter*_ has that accent on the first syllable.
> 
> *CapnPrep* in post 3 has scanned the two lines, separating each metrical foot with a space. If you compare his scansion with that of the web page, you can see that the two methods correspond.
> 
> The web page has indicated the start of each metrical foot by putting that additional accent on the first syllable of the foot: *CapnPrep* has indicated the end of each foot by making a space before the next one.
> 
> Does that answer your question?



Scusa, ma non ho ben capito.
E' corretta l'accentazione del sito?

Riguardo il resto, le frasi riportate sono solo due esempi, ne avrei potute scegliere altre, quello che non capisco è come fare con altri versi del testo delle georgiche. Cioè come fare a capire al momento dell'esame, subito, se l'ultima sillaba è breve o lunga? E' quello il mio problema. io so riconoscere solo quando la sillaba è preceduta da due consonanti e quindi so che è lunga, e poi so che le parole terminanti in I hanno l'ultima sillaba lunga e qualche altra regola ma in altri casi in cui queste regole non sono applicabili, come fare?


----------



## wandle

We may have a problem of terms here.
As I use the terms, 'accent' and 'accentuation' refer to stress (ictus), not to the length of the syllable. 
That website seems to use the sign for accent (´) to indicate the start of a metrical foot (a practice new to me).

If your question is only about the length of syllables, then in my terminology it is not about accentuation! It is about scansion.

When you say 'l'ultima sillaba', are you referring to the last syllable of an hexameter line?


----------



## simonaj

wandle said:


> We may have a problem of terms here.
> As I use the terms, 'accent' and 'accentuation' refer to stress (ictus), not to the length of the syllable.
> That website seems to use the sign for accent (´) to indicate the start of a metrical foot (a practice new to me).
> 
> If your question is only about the length of syllables, then in my  terminology it is not about accentuation! It is about scansion.
> 
> When you say 'l'ultima sillaba', are you referring to the last syllable of an hexameter line?



Si, parlo di lunghezza delle sillabe perchè so che per poter fare la  scansione metrica occorre stabilire la quantità delle sillabe, se sono  cioè brevi o lunghe. E la sillaba lunga nella lettura con scansione  dovrà essere letta con accento.
Quando parlo di ultima sillaba mi riferisco alla sillaba finale di ogni parola.
Scusa per la confusione fatta.


----------



## wandle

The length of the syllable depends on two things: (a) the natural quantity (long or short) of the vowel; (b) the position of the vowel (what letter or combination of letters follows it).

The natural quantity of a vowel has to be learned as a matter of vocabulary. Lewis & Short's dictionary marks vowels which are naturally long (for example, *crater*). Diphthongs, such as *ae*, are naturally long.

In most cases, if a vowel is followed by two consonants, then the syllable will be long. However, the liquids (*l* and *r*), if they come as a second consonant after a vowel, do not necessarily make it long. 

There is no special rule for the last syllable of a word. The double consonant rule applies equally even if the second consonant is at the start of the following word.


----------



## simonaj

Grazie mille per il chiarimento.
Quindi una parola come propter in quel verso non ha l'ultima sillaba lunga per quale motivo? se non si sa prima come si capisce che è breve senza l'aiuto del vocabolario?


----------



## wandle

If we look up *propter* in Lewis & Short, we find that there is no mark to show a long vowel. 
Thus we can conclude that the first syllable is long by position and the second syllable is short by nature.

If *propter* is followed by a word that starts with a consonant, such as *templum*, then the second syllable will be long by position.

Besides Lewis & Short, the website you are using, if it is accurate (as it ought to be), will also show you when a vowel is long by nature.


----------



## simonaj

Si, il sito mi ha aiutato molto in questo periodo di studio, ma essendo tanti, tanti versi quelli da studiare è impossibile ricordarli a memoria. Considera che sono 3 brani di svariati versi per ogni libro delle georgiche. Cmq ti ringrazio tanto per il tuo aiuto =)


----------



## Quiviscumque

As wandle says, dear simonaj, that interesting website uses the sign for accent (´) to indicate the first syllabe of a hexameter (the_ thesis_). That is related to the "debattuta questione" of how the thesis/arsis distinction was marked in Latin verse.  

However, you say that the norm for your examination is
_E la sillaba lunga nella lettura con scansione dovrà essere letta con accento._

If the norm is really that one ("sillaba lunga", and not "prima sillaba del pede"), it seems to be just a convention to show that the examinee knows the quantity of each syllabe.


----------



## simonaj

Quiviscumque said:


> As wandle says, dear simonaj, that interesting website uses the sign for accent (´) to indicate the first syllabe of a hexameter (the_ thesis_). That is related to the "debattuta questione" of how the thesis/arsis distinction was marked in Latin verse.
> 
> However, you say that the norm for your examination is
> _E la sillaba lunga nella lettura con scansione dovrà essere letta con accento._
> 
> If the norm is really that one ("sillaba lunga", and not "prima sillaba del pede"), it seems to be just a convention to show that the examinee knows the quantity of each syllabe.



Non vorrei avere utilizzato la parola accento in modo inesatto.Ho studiato che la sillaba lunga nella lettura con scansione è quella su cui cade l'arsi, quindi l'accento. Infatti centum sulla base di quando riporta il sito andrà letto centùm.

Scusa, non ho capito quello che dici sul fatto che sia solo una convenzione, in che senso dici questo?


----------



## Quiviscumque

Dear simonaj, sono due problemi:

1) Passare l'esame. 
2) Leggere il verso come facevano i romani.

Per 1) è necessario seguire esattamente le regole del tuo professore.
Per 2)... qui lo sa?


----------

